# Really worried about new stand of Bermuda



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I live in north central Alabama.I planted 16 acres on june 8th. of Vaughn's#1 Bermuda grass.I had ground worked up and spread clippings out with manure spreader disked it in and then cultipacked it twice.I had pretty good moisture in ground when i planted and also after planting i got a 4/10th. of a inch of rain on June 10th. No rain since and record heat with no great chance of rain in the future.
I have sprouts coming up in places probally average of 1 sprout per 3 sq. ft.I have a ton of questions
Will sprouts die if in don't get rain soon?
Clippings underground clippings are brown now instead of green.
How long will the clippings live underground without rain?
I have weeds coming on of course.Nut grass,real bad Trumpet Creepers,unknown type of Spurge that i had in prior years in this field.
I have access to some MSMA How many of these weeds listed will MSMA kill and how soon could i use it on the young sprouts?


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know about Vaughn's#1, but we planted a field with Jiggs tops last year and the clippings were still sprouting 3-4 months later when we'd get some rain. Yes, your sprouts will survive, and they'll send out runners with some rain and good fertility. If your planning on making this a pasture or hay field, I'd toss that MSMA idea or at least not mention it publicly. It's not approved for hay or pasture fields. At this point with a newly established bermuda field, about the only thing you can safely apply is 2-4D to attempt to control any weeds. After a year you can start using other things which work better. Many folks in this area use Atrazine in new fields, but I also know some that have lost the entire stand using it. My personal opinion is, after a little rain I would clip it with a mower to open up the canopy to sunshine for the bermuda. After the field re-greens, I'd hit it with 2-4D or if your sprouts are setting out runners, possibly use some Weedmaster. Hit it with a dose of fertilizer a week later. She'll grow then! Just my $.02. Best of luck!
Steve


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you will be ok for rooting your spriggs. Were they roots or green tops ? Roots will be ok, green tops it might be iffy. Don't know about Vaughan's #1, I have only worked with Coastal, NK 37 ( giant bermuda ) tift-44 , tift-78, alacia, common, 2 seeded (improved) that I can't remember the name of [ didn't like them ] tift-85, & russell, so there is a lot I don't know about bermuda grass !!

I green top sprigged a small field of Russell labor day 2011, only received 7in of rain on it until May 27 2012, tomorrow I will mow it for hay. This is on DEEP SAND hills. The last 31 days I have received over 3 feet of rain, YES 37 1/4 inches, and I am NOT wet. I think you will be ok.

As far as the MSMA, leave that to the sod farms ! Bermuda grass can withstand 2,4,d at any age up to 20 - 32 oz per acre, the older the more it can stand. You might want to check out , milestone, cleanwave & cimmaron plus also.

Check out : edis.ifas.ufl.edu/wg006 : title is Weed management in Pastures and Rangeland - 2012. It is a real good guide. Like any other publication, it is only a guide, may NOT work everywhere every time. I like it, as it has some real good information in it, it is not the best but is good.

scrapiron


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

We planted 40 acres of Texas Tough and the lack of rain is really hurting it. 3 weeks ago we could get any commercial close by so I use grasshopper. It burned the crap out of it and it really never recovered. We cut 20 acres of yesterday. Hope to get 40% yield out of it. It is really dry in Central MS


----------

